# Sling 722K Wireless-to-Router Speed Requirement



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Want to order a Sling for my 722K. Have cable internet with Netgear router.
Can connect the 722K to the router via a USB wireless adapter.

Dish's "Test Connection" accessed via their web site from my PC reports:
"Congratulations, you will be able to watch TV Everywhere with the ... or Sling adapter" and "Your computer meets the mionimum requirments for TV everywhere viewing"

But, USB wireless adapter connects to the router from my laptop at 144 KBS. Don't know its speed on the 722K connection. I don't think this will be a fast enough connection. Can anyone please comment on that? (SD is fine for now. Not worried about HD.)

Reason I got the Netgear adapter is because another thread in this forum said it was the only adapter that had drivers installed on the 722K.

My hardwarespecifics:
Router: Netgear WNR2000V2 (Desktop PC was connected to this during Dish connectivity test). Theoritical max wireless speed: 300 KBS

USB Adapter:Netgear WNDA3100V2

It is not feasible to connect the 722K to the router wia an ethernet cable (house isn't wired, and I'm too old to be crawling around in the attic, pulling cable).

If this wireless connection isn't adequate can anyone suggest a router/wireless adapter that would work? 

My PC connection-thru-the-router speeds via DSL Reports and Speakeasy
Download: 24.4 MBS
Upload: 980 KBS

Thanks


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Most of those numbers don't make any sense. You have an N router capable of 1000 times the speed you posted. But it really doesn't matter. Wireless-to-router is no problem. The bottle neck is your internet, which appears to be less than 1 Mbps up. So you'll be able to sling SD, but not HD. You need at least 3Mbps up for HD.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

mdavej is correct. Your wireless connection is below the minimum spec for any kind of Sling use. This could be something with interference (2.4 GHZ phones can cause it, baby monitors in that frequency, etc). Distance from the router would also lessen the throughput and cause the low upload speed.

Even being able to get just over the minimum spec means that it will work, but it will have limited functionality sometimes and other times will not work at all. Honestly, at 144k up, you would probably not get it working, even on a 50/50 basis on a mobile device, which requires less upload speed. It would never work on a PC. A lot of the issues you find around this forum are problems that are being had by people in similar situations as far as uploading content onto the internet. It may be something simple that will correct it, like subscribe to a faster internet service or changing the gear (adding a wireless extender, or just upgrading entirely). In your case, it looks sufficient gear-wise (router/wireless adapter), the speed is just slow from some sort of range or interference, and the modem out to the internet is lacking. IMO, you would be wise to upgrade your internet speeds (and locate the low-bandwidth cause) prior to purchasing the Sling Adapter.

Edited ---- Including the minimum PC and Network Specs for operation. IMO, if you are not above this minimum spec (speeds/computer specs/Op Systems and browsers) when all other network traffic is present, I would not commit to a ViP922 or a Sling Adapter. Think about what you will use it for. If you intend to use a desktop or laptop computer, you will want to be above the 3.0 Mbps consistently. If you want to use a mobile phone or other mobile device, you want to be above the minimum spec of 150kbps. You will want to test this when your network is actively being used by other devices on it and they are actually communicating outside of the network (accessing out to the internet). These MINIMUM requirements need to be verified by a speed testing website. My personal favorite is www.Speedtest.net. Use a browser like IE or Firefox, as AOL's browser has done some weird things.

*MINIMUM Requirements*

*HD Content through DRA / DISHOnline.com * 
Network Bandwidth of *3 Mbps* or better 
PC 
Intel 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo class processor or equivalent 
2 GB of RAM 
Video acceleration support desirable on graphics card 
Operating System: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 
Browser: Internet Explorer 7 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later 
Mac 
Intel 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo class processor or equivalent 
2 GB of RAM 
Operating System: Max OS X 10.5.7 or later 
Browser: Safari 4.0 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later

*SD Content through DRA / DISHOnline.com *
Network Bandwidth upload of *600 Kbps* or better 
PC 
Intel Pentium 4 class processor or equivalent 
Operating System: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 
Browser: Internet Explorer 7 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later 
256 MB RAM 
Mac 
Intel-based Mac 
2 GB of RAM 
Operating System: Max OS X 10.5.7 or later 
Browser: Safari 4.0 or later, Firefox 3.5 or later

*SD Content through Mobile Device *
DISH Remote Access mobile app installed on *mobile device *
Network Bandwidth upload of *150 Kbps* or better 
*HD Content through Mobile Device *
DISH Remote Access mobile app installed on *mobile device *
Network Bandwidth upload of *150 Kbps* or better

*Restrictions*
Users may be unable to remote view outside of their home due to firewalls that are put in place by some businesses. A common example will be the inability to remote view from work due to firewalls put in place by the company for security reasons.

BTW, if this post would be useful elsewhere, feel free to copy the information to a different thread.

I can determine some issues if you hit the "Copy Forum Link" when the test is over if you used www.speedtest.net and then paste it in a PM. If you have issues with a Sling Adapter or the ViP922 and the Sling feature actually working, you can PM me with that forum link proactively so the threads stay clear and the information gets passed to me. When you post it you will see "url..." in brackets and a link, and it may seem pointless. When it shows up on my end it gives me this:


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

TonyT and mdavej. Thank you both for your replies. I really appreciate the complete explanation/environment description. First time I've seen this in a thread. It'll be helpful to many others, I suspect.

I can upgrade my internet to a higher speed which I'd planned to do once I got SD working, but as you all pointed out, the slow wireless is a show stopper even for SD.

The Laptop I used to "see" the wireless connection of 144 KBPS is several years old, and that may be part of the problem. (No wireless phones within 15 feet of the router or the 722K)

Do you know of a way I can obtain the connection speed of the 722K-to-wireless-router?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wanted to point out that the distance of the phone (if operating on the same frequency range as the router) is not important. Basically if the phone can operate from a certain distance in the house between the handset and the base, the signal "throw" is that far and it can interfere with things that are within that range. I mention this because I had a 2.4 GHZ phone in my home when I first got my Netgear router. I had an entire wireless network that would literally shutdown the minute the phone rang, whether or not I picked it up. I tried moving the phone all over my house and although I could by a little time before the shutdown, it would still do it. Eventually I got the DECT 6.0 phone and no more issues. My neighbor (space of 20 feet between houses, 40+ between her base station and my router) can be on her phone and my network still likes to die out, or at least go to a crawl. I ended up fishing walls for a direct connection on the things that were important, and left empty hardlines open for when the wireless traffic went slow/dead. I don't suggest it (lost two weekends in the deal) but now I can say it was worth it.

As far as obtaining the network speed, I do not know of a direct way. The closest I can imagine you would get would be to connect a laptop the same way the receiver is connected. If the receiver uses a wireless connection, use the same on a computer at the receiver location. If its hardlined or through an Ethernet-to-power type connection, do the same with a computer from the same place. I am hoping that at some point there will be a better way in System Info. I believe it would help to diagnose things a lot easier.


----------

